# Metal Gear Rising 2



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2015)

Oh my god.


----------



## Lord Yu (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]RhMsboqMMzs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2015)

Having actually played the first one now...


OHMIGAWDFUCKYES


----------



## Taleran (Jan 31, 2015)

[youtube]DaZGXHZ6ixI[/youtube]


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GmiozOex48A[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## NightmareCinema (Jan 31, 2015)

Please let this be real.


----------



## Crimson Dragoon (Jan 31, 2015)

my body is ready


----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2015)

fun fun fun fun


----------



## Simon (Jan 31, 2015)

*Metal Gear Rising 2 teased at Taipei Game show*


*Spoiler*: __ 







At around 2:46:39


----------



## Punished Pathos (Jan 31, 2015)

They're actually going to make a second one?


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

Thread needs to be merged with Talerans


----------



## Reyes (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Jan 31, 2015)

oops didn't even see his.


----------



## zenieth (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## Jon Snow (Jan 31, 2015)

Assuming that 2 is legit, this game won't star Fox


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Jan 31, 2015)

My nanomachines are ready  


THESE TWO SEXY MEN


----------



## Reyes (Jan 31, 2015)

Holy Shit Solidus is in the two.


----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (Jan 31, 2015)

Good news.


----------



## asdfa (Jan 31, 2015)

Best news in a while.

Sam as main protagonist please.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jan 31, 2015)

Can we...not have Raiden this time?


----------



## asdfa (Jan 31, 2015)

Or at least Quinton Flynn.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Jan 31, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Can we...not have Raiden this time?



Yeah this time around we play as the mexican boy.


----------



## Krory (Jan 31, 2015)

^ 12/10, would buy twice


----------



## Xiammes (Jan 31, 2015)

Unlosing Ranger said:


> Yeah this time around we play as the mexican boy.



It would be a step up, hopefully we can kill Raiden in a pretty gruesome way.


----------



## Patchouli (Jan 31, 2015)




----------



## scerpers (Jan 31, 2015)

kojima kami nandesu


----------



## teddy (Jan 31, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Can we...not have Raiden this time?



I'm               down


----------



## Monna (Feb 1, 2015)

Well damn. Time to get a ps4.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 1, 2015)

Rules of nature
And they run when the sun comes up,
With their lives on the line


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## Simon (Feb 1, 2015)




----------



## NightmareCinema (Feb 1, 2015)

>MGR2
>Not true

That guy doesn't seem to realize that Kojima likes to misdirect people. A lot.
I mean look at P.T. and Moby Dick Studios.


----------



## Simon (Feb 1, 2015)

NightmareCinema said:


> >MGR2
> >Not true
> 
> That guy doesn't seem to realize that Kojima likes to misdirect people. A lot.
> I mean look at P.T. and Moby Dick Studios.


Oh he does, Geoff is Kojima's partner in crime.


----------



## Weapon (Feb 1, 2015)

He said Phantom Pain wasn't MGS related, fuck that guy. He can't lie on the internet anymore


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

Kojima is probably the most bold-faced liar in all of gaming - even moreso than "journalists."


----------



## scerpers (Feb 1, 2015)

it's true. kojima likes to make trailers himself and lie about shit IN THE FUCKING TRAILER
dude is a twisted                       genius


----------



## Krory (Feb 1, 2015)

You know if it was literally anyone _but_ Kojima, dude would've been lynched by now.


----------



## The World (Feb 13, 2015)

no more quinton flynn or Sam as protag pls

I WANT THE BRAZILIAN WIND WAFTING IN MY FACE


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Feb 24, 2015)




----------



## zenieth (Feb 24, 2015)

you're full of shit too, platinum.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

I see Raiden with a huge "2" graphic behind him.


----------



## Patchouli (Feb 25, 2015)

>2 year anniversary

I won't be deceived, MGR2 is happening.


----------



## Unlosing Ranger (Feb 25, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]-PrmcXz6G_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## zenieth (Feb 25, 2015)

Patchouli said:


> >2 year anniversary
> 
> I won't be deceived, MGR2 is happening.



Why would you be?

There's no reason to celebrate their 2 year anniversary (that's not a thing) with a gigantic cryptic 2 at an event where there'd be no point and on a ps4 screen.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 25, 2015)

who are they fooling? 

First time I hear of a 2 year anniversary celebration for a game

Also, Rising was released on the 19th


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

Can this still come out after the whole recent Konami situation?

Crossing my fingers for Platinum to make it happen.


----------



## Patchouli (May 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (May 18, 2015)

FUCK YOU KONAMI.


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2015)

Believe


----------



## Imagine (May 18, 2015)

[YOUTUBE]GlJaMc_PCN8[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 18, 2015)

Jane said:


> Can this still come out after the whole recent Konami situation?
> 
> Crossing my fingers for Platinum to make it happen.



Let it go.

If there's any consolation in this, PG shouldn't have much problem getting work from big publishers if they're not doing Rising 2. They're relatively cheap, pump out games fast and they're usually cult hits.


----------



## Nemesis (May 18, 2015)

Jane said:


> Can this still come out after the whole recent Konami situation?
> 
> Crossing my fingers for Platinum to make it happen.



Konami doesn't see a future in the AAA market for them so no 

Unlike Square Enix who have their hands in both mobile and console.  Konami decided to pull plug on everything not mobile when it comes to gaming.


----------



## Monna (May 18, 2015)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Let it go.
> 
> If there's any consolation in this, PG shouldn't have much problem getting work from big publishers if they're not doing Rising 2. They're relatively cheap, pump out games fast and they're usually cult hits.


At least there will probably be more Bayonetta.

Maybe if there is a demand Platinum could make an action game kinda like Rising. Maybe a setting like Vanquish but with all the cutting stuff from MGR.

I can dream.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2015)

Fuck you Konami.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 18, 2015)

Jane said:


> At least there will probably be more Bayonetta.
> 
> Maybe if there is a demand Platinum could make an action game kinda like Rising. Maybe a setting like Vanquish but with all the cutting stuff from MGR.
> 
> I can dream.



Whitebloodstained Ritual of the cyborg


----------



## Agmaster (May 19, 2015)

Actually, the Konami shitstorm lends cred to Rising 2 happening.  Using the IP without having the deal with the annoying and well know creative director?  Pawn it off off the Platinum to keep fans happy, or *gasp* some shit dev team if Platinum doesn't want the stink.  But we all know Platinum is not known for having standards.


----------



## Hack Snyder (May 21, 2015)

I just bought the first one. Huh.


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 21, 2015)

Enjoy it because we ain't getting a second.


----------

